# Hey everyone



## PixieStix

Hi, I come from a long line of great minds and hearts, that simply got sick of the assinine and immaturity of a nameless forum...

Go USMessageBoard


----------



## random3434

Welcome! Love Your Band!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRRrTl2J2w8]YouTube - The Pixies- Monkey Gone to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Welcome aboard PS, so glad you could make it!


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> Welcome aboard PS, so glad you could make it!



Thank you for the invite Xenophon


----------



## strollingbones

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Amanda




----------



## xsited1

Welcome!

(Beware of self-loathing white people.)


----------



## Burp

Hola


----------



## PixieStix

Thanks everyone! I believe I am going to like it here.


----------



## Amanda

xsited1 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> (Beware of self-loathing white people.)



And snarky Platypi


----------



## PixieStix

A second chance for other members to welcome me  Since others are bumping their introduction thread, I thought, "Hey, why not"


----------



## Kat

Welcome miss Pixie! So happy you joined.


----------



## Si modo

Pixie is in the haaaaouse!


----------



## JWBooth

Welcome PS


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've heard that name before.  Did you ever go to Chicago?  Maybe back in 1990?


----------



## PixieStix

Count Dracula said:


> I've heard that name before.  Did you ever go to Chicago?  Maybe back in 1990?



I do believe the PixieStix are all over the world, people like to ingest them


----------



## PixieStix

You guys are cool


----------



## Big Black Dog

PixieStix said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that name before.  Did you ever go to Chicago?  Maybe back in 1990?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the PixieStix are all over the world, people like to ingest them
Click to expand...


Like some frys with that, lady?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PixieStix said:


> Hi, I come from a long line of great minds and hearts, that simply got sick of the assinine and immaturity of a nameless forum...
> 
> Go USMessageBoard



Hi. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Amelia

Welcome, 	PixieStix.  Don't worry.  It won't take too long to find your way around here.  If you play your cards right you might even run the place someday.


----------



## Smilebong

Amelia said:


> Welcome.  Don't worry.  It won't take too long to find your way around here.  If you play your cards right you might even run the place someday.



Wait a minute here.


You called me a troll for bumping old intro threads.

So what does that make you?


----------



## PixieStix

Amelia said:


> Welcome, 	PixieStix.  Don't worry.  It won't take too long to find your way around here.  If you play your cards right you might even run the place someday.




Oh noes 





 Amella


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Oh noes



Oh Yessss...








Pixiestix and bacon. Two damned fine choices.


----------



## PixieStix

Smilebong said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Don't worry.  It won't take too long to find your way around here.  If you play your cards right you might even run the place someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute here.
> 
> 
> You called me a troll for bumping old intro threads.
> 
> So what does that make you?
Click to expand...


I was called a troll when I was admin...among other things....so no need to take that personal. 

Actually we are all trolls. JMHO


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Don't worry.  It won't take too long to find your way around here.  If you play your cards right you might even run the place someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute here.
> 
> 
> You called me a troll for bumping old intro threads.
> 
> So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was called a troll when I was admin...among other things....so no need to take that personal.
> 
> Actually we are all trolls. JMHO
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

hi there!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome again!!


----------



## Pop23

Hi hope you enjoy your stay here, always good to see a new face

Wait a minute!!!!!!!!!

Dag nabbit


----------



## PixieStix

Pop23 said:


> Hi hope you enjoy your stay here, always good to see a new face
> 
> Wait a minute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dag nabbit



You are adorable


----------



## MeBelle

Cool! Welcome Pixie!


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> Hi, I come from a long line of great minds and hearts, that simply got sick of the assinine and immaturity of a nameless forum...
> 
> Go USMessageBoard



hang on....dont i know you????


----------



## Pop23

This is all very confusing.


----------



## freedombecki

Rat in the Hat said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I come from a long line of great minds and hearts, that simply got sick of the assinine and immaturity of a nameless forum...
> 
> Go USMessageBoard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...

 
<you must spread some rep around before giving to Ratty again.>

Darn it. Missed my chance to tell Ratty he's top drawer for bumping PixieStix's welcome thread.


----------



## freedombecki

It's been a joy to have Pixie Stix around USMB. We're a better board on account of her influence, imho.


----------



## Smilebong

Pop23 said:


> This is all very confusing.



Focus...

On Syrenn's boobs.

That will clear your head.


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> This is all very confusing.



I blame smilebong


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame smilebong
Click to expand...


Yep, its all my fault.

I keep forgetting my apostrophes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame smilebong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, its all my fault.
> 
> *I keep forgetting my apostrophes.*
Click to expand...


You wouldn't happen to own a black and white puppy who likes green tennis balls, would you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*W00t!!!!*


Pixie's 4 year old intro thread has more views than JoeBlam's 3 month old intro thread.


----------



## PixieStix

freedombecki said:


> It's been a joy to have Pixie Stix around USMB. We're a better board on account of her influence, imho.



You are the joy Becki. Thank you for being so kind.


----------



## PixieStix

Rat in the Hat said:


> *W00t!!!!*
> 
> 
> Pixie's 4 year old intro thread has more views than JoeBlam's 3 month old intro thread.



Who?


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame smilebong
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## Smilebong

pixiestix said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *w00t!!!!*
> 
> 
> pixie's 4 year old intro thread has more views than joeblam's 3 month old intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who? :d
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## PixieStix

Rat in the Hat said:


> *W00t!!!!*
> 
> 
> Pixie's 4 year old intro thread has more views than JoeBlam's 3 month old intro thread.



I love this Rat!!! You always manage to make me smile. The bestest Rat ever to crawl on four legs


----------



## PixieStix

Smilebong said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus...
> 
> On Syrenn's boobs.
> 
> That will clear your head.
Click to expand...


That just confuses me more


----------



## Smilebong

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus...
> 
> On Syrenn's boobs.
> 
> That will clear your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confuses me more
Click to expand...


Whew. THat is good to hear.  A normal woman.


----------



## PixieStix

Smilebong said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Focus...
> 
> On Syrenn's boobs.
> 
> That will clear your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just confuses me more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whew. THat is good to hear.  A normal woman.
Click to expand...


I am sure there are people that would disagree with that 

I think I am normal.


----------



## Samson

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just confuses me more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew. THat is good to hear.  A normal woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there are people that would disagree with that
> 
> I think I am normal.
Click to expand...


I think you look like this, normally









More Rep Please


----------



## PixieStix

Samson said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew. THat is good to hear.  A normal woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are people that would disagree with that
> 
> I think I am normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you look like this, normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Rep Please
Click to expand...


I would rep you for stroking my ego, but I am all outta admin reps


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are people that would disagree with that
> 
> I think I am normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you look like this, normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Rep Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rep you for stroking my ego, but I am all outta admin reps
Click to expand...




Where have all the admin reps gone, gone to members everyone.


----------

